# What if male father is 110 lbs, and mother is around 60lbs



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

We got Aidan last month and at his 1st weigh in, he was at 23 lbs at 11 weeks. He’s 16 weeks now and is 33 lbs. We are doing the slow growth plan and keeping him lean but fit (no rib showing). The Breeder said boys in litter would be large. My curiosity is with all the golden retriever growth charts...are they taking into account a slower growth? I can see how a free feeding thing could lead to heavier pups. I’ve taken several different methods to get an idea his adult weight and it varies greatly. I don’t care his weigh and just want him to be happy and healthy!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

110 pounds on a golden retriever is either overweight or oversized (according to breed standard). The answer to your question depends on which of these the sire is. Diet and exercise will address the first. Genetics will address the second, but with that range, you may not know until you get there.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Male Goldens should be 65-75 pounds. 110 pounds is either morbidly obese or I dk- I can't imagine a purebred Golden being so far out of standard he'd weigh that much.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0IhM8uo5COM9W_Q96ymNvTVbw

This is a pic of the dad


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

interesting. He doesn't look to have so much bone, etc to weigh that much and he doesn't appear obese. His feet are more finely rabbit foot shaped than tight catlike feet... I wonder if the owner doesn't know how much he weighs and just said that, 
like men used to say about women weighing no more than 110 when most of us are well over 135?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Lori Dwyer said:


> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0IhM8uo5COM9W_Q96ymNvTVbw
> 
> This is a pic of the dad


Oh, my. Those conditions don't look encouraging.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

DanaRuns said:


> Oh, my. Those conditions don't look encouraging.



I agree 

I wonder if she is just guessing? He sure doesn't look like he weighs 110lbs.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Those conditions are not appealing at all.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Seriously you put down money and walked away with a puppy from that ..... yikes
Weight is probably the least of your concerns


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

That’s what the breeder told me his weight was. The mother was much smaller. I was also concerned about the mother and father being in that situation, but he assured me it was just for “breeding” purposes and dogs only stay in there a few hours while he’s trying to get them to mate. He lives on a wooded lot with 14 acres. All the puppies were in the house, well socialized, very friendly, clean and appeared healthy. He’s listed on AKC site, which is where I found him. He also has a FB page and has many recommendations. In the contract we had a health guarantee and took him to a reputable vet right away. Vet actually knows the breeder and works with him on all the puppy shots. He has visited his home to care for the dogs. Vet said he looked good, was healthy, and I’m taking him back in today for his 16 week shots. He’s around 33lbs right now and from what I’ve read that’s average. I’m feeding him pro plan large breed puppy food. Should I still be concerned? I sure love my boy Aidan! I will care for him no matter what, but I really hope I have him for a long time.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You already have this puppy, so what's done is done- AKC listing means nothing really, if you pay you can be listed. I doubt dad weighs 110. IF that's mom behind him, she looks normal sized. Not sure what the puppy behind her is, he doesn't look Golden to my eye but maybe it's the way he's sitting?


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Health contract is a good thing.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

His vet visit went well and he now has all his shots. He weighed in at 32lbs 16.5 weeks old. I sure hope everything will be okay with him. I’ve learned so much on these forums, and I admit I didn’t really know much before we got him. I wasn’t looking for a show dog or hunter...just wanted a companion. I should have done more up front research. The mother isn’t in the pic. That’s his spayed female lab that walked inside the area with him when he went in there. The mother looks like a golden. She was lighter and not as dark as the dad. Thanks for all the replies! I honestly don’t care what he weighs, but was just more curious than anything. Here he is on the way home from the vet.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> Male Goldens should be 65-75 pounds. 110 pounds is either morbidly obese or I dk- I can't imagine a purebred Golden being so far out of standard he'd weigh that much.


Our Max was 30 pounds at 11 weeks when we got him. By 8 months he was 99 pounds and at one year was 137. At age 9, he is about 135. He is big--about 28 inches at the shoulder, and long, but in perfect proportion for his size. His neck is 24 inches and chest is about 44 inches. Max is quite solid. He is not obese. His sire was big, maybe 100 pounds or so but his mother was normal size, maybe 65 pounds. He has been on the forum for over 7 years and there are probably hundreds of pictures of him if you search my handle. Some relatives visited recently who had never seen him in person, and were amazed at how big he is because photos do not accurately depict his largeness. He is a certified therapy dog. I run a therapy dog group, and Max is usually the star of the show at our visits. He is for us, our "heart dog."

Max's breeder was a backyard breeder and stated that she had been breeding her Goldens to be large. In terms of temperament, Max is in every way a typical Golden. He is friendly, athletic and without an aggressive bone in his body. He is also a strong swimmer and will retriever a ball or floatie in the water all day long.

I tell you all this, so you will realize that there are bigger than standard Golden Retrievers out there. I have know several that were around 100 pounds. BTW, other than a torn ACL he injured on a river bank about 2 years ago, Max has been quite healthy. He had TPLO surgery and recovered 100%.

I am also relaying Max's story so the OP will know that it is okay to have a larger than typical Golden. When I first joined the forum, I did not know about all the standards and rules, and got a lot of static and criticism about Max's size. There are some members of the forum who have met Max in person, and I think they all would say that Max is quite the cool Golden Retriever; he is just big.

We now also have Rocky who is 2 years old. We got Rocky because he is Max's cousin. However, he is standard size at about 75 pounds.

Attached are a few random pictures of Max. The first one he is about a year old. The next to last one was taken a few months after his surgery. Last one is from about 3 years ago.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

If the parents didn't have their core health clearances, and my guess is they did not, you should seriously consider getting health insurance, sooner than later. Anything diagnosed before your plan kicks in will be a pre-existing condition and won't be covered.


Health guarantees are often useless, especially if they require the family to return the puppy if there is a genetic disease. In my experience, once you've had that puppy for even an hour and it's yours, you are NEVER going to want to give back your puppy. Do you think you could do that now? Probably not. 



But I agree - you have the puppy. He's yours. Love him. Don't look backwards. He'll be the size he will be, and he will still be yours. :smile2:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

That is a sweet picture of your Aiden. Now that he is yours enjoy your sweet boy.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks so much everyone! I will look into insurance for sure. Max’s Dad thank you for your reply...does make me feel much better. Max is a good looking guy! Aidan’s father looked huge to me, especially compared to the female. That’s why I thought it could be possible that he could be 110. I agree pictures don’t really capture size as well as seeing it in person! I kinda doubt Aidan will be that big, but We have been monitoring his composition and keeping him lean, so if we weren’t doing that he may weigh more right now. We had 2 chocolate labs that we lost a few years back. We had a father and also kept one of his sons. The father, Dusty, was much larger than any lab we had seen before and was all muscle. He weighed 100 solid lbs. He lived till age 12 and was healthy dog. His son Jesse, was smaller, around 85lbs, and he lived a healthy life until till age 14. You’re right about Aidan, I wouldn’t give him up for anything!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Seriously you put down money and walked away with a puppy from that ..... yikes
> Weight is probably the least of your concerns


wow, how encouraging and non-judgmental


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Much of life is a judgement call.


----------



## benelatuit (Jul 22, 2018)

Our Chloe was over 100 lbs. for awhile. A strict weight control diet brought her down to maybe 85 lbs but she was just a very big girl (who considered herself a lap dog). Her father was big and she took after him. Her hips were "fair" although she never had any problems. She died last summer at age 12.5 from lymphoma. She was an angel.


----------



## Sydney_Beige (May 29, 2012)

My little guy Teddy's growth was on the smaller side according to the growth charts until he turned 5 months, now he has shot upto average. I feed him Purina ProPlan puppy food and plenty of protein treats. Because I did want his weight to increase he was a late bloomer, but is on the average side now. Hope that helps. Denise


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Chloe was precious! I know you must miss her terribly. Sydne, now we’re giving him 3 cups of PPP per day. He is definitely on the lean side. I was curious if they normally do get a growth spurt at a certain age.


----------



## FlGoldenBeau (Jul 7, 2019)

I also have a big boy. At 14 weeks he is 35lbs and getting bigger every day. His dad is 119lbs and mom was 75lbs. His bone structure is huge and his shoulders and paws are meat head sized. I met the father and he is alive and looking good at 10. I'm just making sure his distance is on point with no human food and limited treats and tons of exercise. I dont feel I should be worried at all.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

My new one's dad is 110 lbs and her mom is 65 lbs. At 14 weeks, she was 20.4 lbs and growing fast. She gets 3 cups of Kibble daily in 2 meals.Years ago, over 30% protein was recommended for Puppies..Today is different (for a change)., and Puppies can grow too fast with too high a protein load (from what I have read). Kirkland Chicken and Rice Puppy is my choice, since the values listed are right down the Middle for a Golden puppy, and is corn free. My other 3 are fed their adult formula. (Border Collie (14.5), Aussie (5.5), and Choc. Lab/ Border Collie mix (1.5).



She was a gift from friends that had a litter and own both parents. My girl was the only female in 7 puppies, and the largest male was 27lbs when mine was 20lbs..Quite a difference.


----------



## PiperRoseMom (Jun 4, 2019)

He looks beautiful !
As you said, no matter what you love him and you will give him a wonderful home, with lots of attention and fun.
Good Luck & ENJOY !!


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies! FI your pup is definitely bigger than mine! So adorable! Aidan is 18 weeks and around 39lbs. He’s pretty lean though! Today we upped his kibble from 3 1/2 to 4 cups as we were starting to see his ribs. Some days he gets less exercise than others and I’m not sure I should give him less on those day or just stay at 4 cups. I haven’t seen many people on here giving more than 4 cups.


----------

